# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  worlds strongest and AAS

## ya_man

hey guys, i was just watching some world's strongest on TSN tonight and was wondering if these guys use steroids ? Or if using them is even legal for the competitions they compete in?...any input on this would be helpful!
Thanks  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Powrlftr

They use steroids , sometimes they even die from them like Johnny Perry did. At least that's what it was attributed to by his family .... Here's a link reporting his death http://www.wral.com/news/1801726/detail.html

----------


## AVAGO

They run the biggest cycles ever dont they, i remember bdtr saying even he was scared of there doses  :Shock:

----------


## redmeat

They take more juice than anybody. Whit Baskin was supposedly taking 7 grams of test a week.

----------


## redmeat

Coke and speed are really big too, as stimulants during the competitions. 

I think of strength athletes as the most extreme of the extremists. They're nuts.

----------


## Nicky B

Asking if strong men us AS is like asking if Ronnie Colemen uses hgh.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Power76

> They use steroids , sometimes they even die from them like Johnny Perry did. At least that's what it was attributed to by his family .... Here's a link reporting his death http://www.wral.com/news/1801726/detail.html


From what I understand, Johnny Perry died from cocaine. His enlarged heart was probably from his steroid use . Coke and roids don't mix.

----------


## nationalchamp97

johnny perry was one of my best friends on the circuit. Johny died of a heart attack-was over 400lbs. when he died

----------


## powerliftmike

> Coke and speed are really big too, as stimulants during the competitions. 
> 
> I think of strength athletes as the most extreme of the extremists. They're nuts.


Yep. Pudzianowski got suspended from IFSA 1 year for testing positive for cocaine.

----------


## Myka

> Yep. *Pudzianowski* got suspended from IFSA 1 year for testing positive for cocaine.


foolish...he was my favorite too...

----------


## Doc.Sust

yes they use juice

----------


## Doc.Sust

> They take more juice than anybody. Whit Baskin was supposedly taking 7 grams of test a week.


are yioe serious? 7 grams? thats sick, ithouht even 3 grams wasick. imo 1 gram is alot of test for the average man, it makes you like a lunatic! 7 must make you insane

----------


## power65

I don't even think a response is necessary here. It's obvious. These guys are taking everything under the sun and then some. Come on....look what the heck they're doing. You can't do that w/o the drugs.

----------


## Surfstud18

Yeah For sure those cat's be pulling buses lol

----------


## Phildude

They are actually high on cocaine when they do the competition?? Or am I reading this wrong.

----------


## Doc.Sust

unbelievable, you have these overweight giants who's blood pressure is through roof form there weight and juice and the adding coke on top of it, it is just a recipe for death!

----------


## G-Force

> They run the biggest cycles ever dont they, i remember bdtr saying even he was scared of there doses


if BDTR was scared by there dosages i hate to imagine how much they were running

what ever happened to BDTR?

----------


## Kale

> if BDTR was scared by there dosages i hate to imagine how much they were running
> 
> what ever happened to BDTR?


He went to another board, but then his GF was paralysed in a car reck, he is pretty much invisible these days

----------


## G-Force

> He went to another board, but then his GF was paralysed in a car reck, he is pretty much invisible these days



whoa

didnt realise

----------


## simm

Who is BDTR? pm me please

----------


## power65

Yhea "Coke" can add strength to an already very strong person. I use to work in a jail while in college to help make ends meet. We use to get these guys brought in during the early morning hours. It was unbelieveable. Now I'm a pretty "Muscled Up" guy, but I had a hell of a time controlling these Coke heads when they where brought in High on Coke. We had this little guy one night break a pair of handcuffs. I'm talking about a little guy who went about 160lbs. This guy was wacked out of his mind on the stuff. Screaming, kicking, you name it. Well he broke his hand cuffs, while cracking the bones in his wrist and it didn't phase him. I know this is hard to believe. I honestly wouldn't have believed it if I had not seen it. "Coke" has that effect on certain personalities.

----------


## Doc.Sust

i have also heard nightmare freakish strength stories of people high on PCP

----------


## Surfstud18

I bet hulk hogan can be the worlds strongest old man haha him and macho

----------


## Surfstud18

I've decided once i get off the cycle i want to be known as Macho surfstud

----------


## Surfstud18

Or Hulkmaniac

----------


## Doc.Sust

anyone ever see the "chappelle show" skt where4 tyrone biggums- a notorious crack addict get a drink call "red balls" which is suposed to be cocaine in a can, and he picks up a bus (while this is happening the audio is the bionic man music the nnnnnannnnnannnnnannaaaaa)to grab a dime underneath the bus! its actually really funny

----------


## Velkar182

Has anyone tried coke in a powerlifting competition? Or strongman competition? Isn't that shit highly addictive? I am assuming you use it once or twice a year, and that is at a competition. Does anyone know of someone who tried it at a competitions and got hooked?

----------


## powerliftmike

My dad worked out with a world's strongest man winner (dont want to say the name). He personally witnessed him juicing.

----------


## Myka

> My dad worked out with a world's strongest man winner (dont want to say the name). He personally witnessed him juicing.


I bet it was Kaz...I dont expect an answer...

----------


## powerliftmike

> Has anyone tried coke in a powerlifting competition? Or strongman competition?


I dont. Stimulants like ephedra and caffeine are commonly used. But some guys do take coke before comp, or even better...crystal meth.

----------


## Velkar182

Can you get addicted to coke and meth the first time out if the dosages are moderate? I can's see using that stuff unless I am in the WSM. I wouldn't even use it to compete at America's qualifier. That is crazy stuff. I guess being the best these days means playing russian roulette with a full clip, aye guys?

----------


## Big_Flex

It's sad when someone is on 7 grams of test a week. The funny thing is that these guys are from all around the world and they're all probably taking the same type and amount of roids. These guys are ****ing beasts. I know it takes something more to elevate to that level. But damn, these guys are nuts.

----------


## MASTER

They use crazy amounts of gear, just like the bodybuilders, it wouldn't surprise me if some of them rivalled big ron and cutler on the gear front and I dread to think what those 2 guys take!

----------


## Velkar182

they must have good doctors who know what their doing and keep track of minutia.

----------


## fatback25

Dude! Coke, juicing, lifting competitions at tropical places! Where do I sign up for this Strong Man stuff! Non-stop partying man!

----------


## Velkar182

haha. that's the funniest post ever!

----------


## powerliftmike

> Dude! Coke, juicing, lifting competitions at tropical places! Where do I sign up for this Strong Man stuff! Non-stop partying man!


It's the life isn't it?

----------


## power65

Velkar182, 

To answer your question of if these guys can get hooked on "Coke" the first couple of times they use it....the answer is yes. But you have to think. If these guys are using "Coke" to compete it also becomes a part of their weekly training. If they are using Coke for the strength increase don't you think they use it to train to??? It has been awhile since I've been around the BB scene. But there have been many top bodybuilders of the past that have fallen due to their drug problems and primarily Coke. Mike Christian who was a top Olympia competitor in the late 80's and early 90's had a real Coke problem. So did Mike Quinn. These guys all hit rock bottom because of the Coke. Mixing Coke w/ heavy dosages of steriods is a serious problem. I know years ago when Craig Titus use to train w/ us here in Houston before moving out to California he use to get all kinds of Coked up before working out just for the "Focus and strength increase". The way these guys see it, bigger weights mean bigger muscles. "So if I take Coke and I can lift more than that means I can get bigger muscles and be stronger. I can tear the muscles up with the coke and let the Roids rebuild them." Dangerous mind set in my opinion. And just look how great Craig is doing now. He's sitting in a county jail cell in Las Vegas awaiting trial for charges of murder. 

To answer your question...yes these guys can get hooked on Coke and more than likely are.

----------


## BigJames

> i have also heard nightmare freakish strength stories of people high on PCP


I work in private security and I can verify that coke and PCP can equate to some insane strength and pain numbing. If you are trying to control someone under the influence of one of these drugs you essentially end up breaking their limbs - joint locks just to not work to encourage cooperation like they do on normal people. It is like they do not feel the pain... scary really.

----------


## Velkar182

Power 65
I was under the impression they used coke as a stimulant, but the theory you have thrown at me is incredible. Tear down with coke, and build up with steroids . It is insane. I said to myself the other day that I could never see using that crap on a regular basis but if I made it to WSM or something like that, a one time use might be worth it if I don't get hooked. Thanks for the post! I don't suppose anyone knows was ratio or percentage of WSM competitors use these types of addictive drugs.

----------


## power65

Velkar182, 
Just so you understand my previous post. I don't think the WSM use the "Coke" as a one time thing the day of the competition.....I think they use it all the time as part of their daily routines. That's what i was saying. Yes because they use it for training I'm sure they are hooked on the stuff. "Coke" is not a drug use just use every now and then. It is highly addictive. Especailly with certain personalities. People that tend to have addictive personalities also are the same people that have personalities that tend to be very competitive. So I'm sure these guys are more than likely routine "Coke" users.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

while we're on the topic, do you think this guy uses AAS?

----------


## powerliftmike

> while we're on the topic, do you think this guy uses AAS?


Ron? Nah, he is clean.

----------


## fatback25

> while we're on the topic, do you think this guy uses AAS?


Oh yeah. You see what using MuscleTech products can do for you! :LOL:

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> Oh yeah. You see what using MuscleTech products can do for you!


BSN FOO!

----------


## ipso facto

> But there have been many top bodybuilders of the past that have fallen due to their drug problems and primarily Coke. Mike Christian who was a top Olympia competitor in the late 80's and early 90's had a real Coke problem. So did Mike Quinn. These guys all hit rock bottom because of the Coke. Mixing Coke w/ heavy dosages of steriods is a serious problem....To answer your question...yes these guys can get hooked on Coke and more than likely are.



Jean-Claude Van Damme is one of the more famous mainstream cases of coke abuse. As a kickboxer, he had 12 straight knockouts, then went into movies, maintaining the same 'supplements'. He and his first and third (fourth?) wife Gladys Portugues were heavily into coke specifically for bodybuilding, but it also fueled his on-screen acrobatics ... and it destroyed his movie career by the late 1990s (plus visibly aged him)

----------


## RMBros

> while we're on the topic, do you think this guy uses AAS?


I think he eats people who use AAS.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

uber amounts of protien in those people!

----------


## daytrader

> Dude! Coke, juicing, lifting competitions at tropical places! Where do I sign up for this Strong Man stuff! Non-stop partying man!


hahahha that was ****ing awsome!

----------


## powerliftmike

Man Im getting sick of all the posts of Ron.  :LOL:

----------


## Doc.Sust

mendelson, he doest juice? you bet he does!

----------


## love 2 lift

> Ron? Nah, he is clean.


LOL!!

----------


## powerliftmike

> mendelson, he doest juice? you bet he does!


Ah Mendy, THE EGO KILLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Needle_Newb

Wow ignorance spreads like wildfire over the net. I personally know 3 top competitors that have been at WSM and they do NOT use much at all. About 1gr of test, some orals and EQ. Tren ****s up cardio too much to be good for strongman. HGH if they can afford it but one of the boys I know is too poor to afford it.

----------


## clipper

I saw once were Hugo Gerard (top strongman) said that any one that used roids, in strongman, was stupid, and should stop. 

IMO they all use, and are freaks in the strenght field.

----------


## Needle_Newb

At the WSM level they are all on, but as you said, yes they are freaks, and use far less than most expect. You can't blame them to deny it though, they want publicity and sponsorship, admitting to using would kinda work against them.

----------


## powerliftmike

> I saw once were Hugo Gerard (top strongman) said that any one that used roids, in strongman, was stupid, and should stop. 
> 
> IMO they all use, and are freaks in the strenght field.


Hugo was also a cop. So many cops juice. He is just trying to steer public hatred and the children away from AAS

----------


## taiotosh7

These guys possess super human strength, nobody can harness this amount of strength w/o the assistance of hormones.....it's a very entertaining sport to watch but these guys will put their body through any abuse necessary to win...obsession

----------


## mmaximus25

when you get off... well eventually it is very hard and humbling to see what your natural strength is compared to being on... To me its a reality check that I have to do to make sure my natural strength is comparable in the weight range not rep range...

All those dudes juice... I once watched this MTV show where this kid was entering his first stong man comp... can't remember if he won at the end but I really thought the kid was natural... and he very well might be for now... But the bottom line is you still have to posses the normal strength and physiologicaly structure to be able to take AAS and other compounds to lift 300lb and run it 60ft 3 or 4 times... 
a 5'4 man although strong isn't gonna win... there wont be many or a high number of ectomorphs that win... ya know

----------


## Squatman51

that kid on MTV was Kevin Nee, hes in the youngest person ever to turn pro in strongman (19 y/o)

----------


## Doc.Sust

> when you get off... well eventually it is very hard and humbling to see what your natural strength is compared to being on... To me its a reality check that I have to do to make sure my natural strength is comparable in the weight range not rep range...
> 
> All those dudes juice... I once watched this MTV show where this kid was entering his first stong man comp... can't remember if he won at the end but I really thought the kid was natural... and he very well might be for now... But the bottom line is you still have to posses the normal strength and physiologicaly structure to be able to take AAS and other compounds to lift 300lb and run it 60ft 3 or 4 times... 
> a 5'4 man although strong isn't gonna win... there wont be many or a high number of ectomorphs that win... ya know


 i agree

----------


## Needle_Newb

I think too many people cop out.

I was doing farmers walk with over 300 per hand, 700lbs super yokes, even did 100ft with an 800lbs yoke, squatting and deadlifting well over 600 with belt and knee wraps and benching around 405 before I ever touched AAS. Genetics are important for sure. But most people cop out, say they are ectomorphic or some silly crap and don't even try. Ectomorphs make great deadlifters by the way.

1) At that level, they would be stupid not to use drugs
2) Even without drugs they are bigger and stronger than you are with them, I know, I've seen these guys off cycle, AAS don't do miracles man.
3) They train very very hard all year long
4) There is more friendship in that sport than any other

The biggest drug abusers are bodybuilders. Insulin , IGF1, PGF2, T3, T4, GH, AAS, Nubain, Coke, Dierutetics, synthol etc... you name it, it's pretty much in there. It's a wonder Ronnie Coleman's heart hasn't exploded yet at his age.

Sorry, but I don't like to see people bash this sport and claim they use the most because it is far from true.

----------


## Needle_Newb

> Yep. Pudzianowski got suspended from IFSA 1 year for testing positive for cocaine.


WSM 2004 was the biggest sham ever. The IFSA was out to get Mariusz and pretty much all of poland. They did not test to WADA specs. Would have liked them to choose their paper champs for testing, Zydrunas and Vasyl.

----------


## Power Viking

> I bet hulk hogan can be the worlds strongest old man haha him and macho


Nope, that would be 56 year old Odd Haugen:
http://www.oddhaugen.com/info/facts.htm

Unlike most of the other pro strongmen he`s not juiced out of his mind either. Must be because he`s norwegian, we are genetically superior, you know  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kdawg21

> Yep. Pudzianowski got suspended from IFSA 1 year for testing positive for cocaine.


Forgive my ignorance, but how much greater is the effect on the beta receptors with cocaine, as opposed to ephedra?

----------


## Mr.Burns

> i have also heard nightmare freakish strength stories of people high on PCP


Same here. Same with meth. Fuk them both and anybody who pushes that poison.

----------


## Mr.Burns

I used to smoke some weed before training for the "focus" and it also helped with some of the godawful tasting shakes afterward. But it also was making me lazy and less ambitious. In the end I scrapped the idea 'cause I was becoming a burnout. As for coke and AAS, way way to harsh on the liver.

----------


## Mr.Burns

> Hugo was also a cop. So many cops juice. He is just trying to steer public hatred and the children away from AAS


In my city, I'll bet the biker unit and street gang police are juiced up. Receiding hairlines, deep voices, water bloat, short fused tempers and fuken thick upper bodies. Correct me if i'm wrong, but I thought AAS was legal to possess in Canada? Well my friend was pulled over(by gang unit),they searched his car and my buddy had 50 thai pink d's and 13 Nile sust amps plus 2 grams of weed. When he was driving away he noticed the roids were missing but the weed was there. Go figure. By the way I'm not cop bashing.

----------

